# Portsmouth Breeders Meeting Show Update



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Hi All,
Just to up date you on PRAS breeders meeting 25 October 2009. Tables are selling well but there are some still available at £17.00 for 6ft. 

Regards

Jon & Lyn


----------



## Forest Gump (Aug 9, 2008)

Anybody who & what we can expect to see at this show?


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Forest Gump said:


> Anybody who & what we can expect to see at this show?


 Very big hall, captive bred reptiles for sale, top UK breeders, equipment for sale, parking, and refreshments. :2thumb:


----------



## Forest Gump (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool, I am looking forward to this one. Best start saving some pennies


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

We will be attending the Portsmouth Show once application form is sent and if accepted. www.kkchameleons.co.uk we will be bringing bearded dragons and chameleons, possibly a few Salmon boas..

:2thumb:


----------



## Cali (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey. When and where abouts in Portsmouth is this? Is it free for anyone to just come along? I live in Portsmouth and would love come along!!


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Think it's at Havant leisure centre this year - 25th october.

I'll be there for sure....


----------



## adam_jones (Feb 25, 2009)

you can expect to see both me and my gf there its gonner be our first ever reptile show soo excited lol


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

open to general public yes?


----------



## Cali (Jul 5, 2007)

I will be there with my gf and it will be our first ever reptile show to! 

Does anyone know what time it starts?


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

10.15 or 10.30 iirc....


----------



## Cali (Jul 5, 2007)

Jinja said:


> 10.15 or 10.30 iirc....


Thanks


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Karen will be at the show out of her own personal collection..........once application form is received by organisers and accepted.

Cheers
Kim


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

Is there a likelyness of seeing some crested geckos for sale?


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Wabbit said:


> Is there a likelyness of seeing some crested geckos for sale?



Yes :2thumb:


----------



## petographer (Oct 2, 2009)

*trade stand*

How do we go about booking a trade stand? Is it too late?


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

pm the thread starter, she will help. They will need info from you, will not be able to sell animals unless you are a hobbiest.


----------



## Johnboi19 (Jun 25, 2009)

hey looking foprward to the pompey show, can someone just confirm all details for me plz? start time? date? where held??


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Johnboi19 said:


> hey looking foprward to the pompey show, can someone just confirm all details for me plz? start time? date? where held??


omg read the post lol, 25th, starts 10-10:30 abouts and is being held in the havant lesuire center.


----------

